# For all you Pizza Math wizes out there



## cda (Mar 14, 2016)

*OPTION A:*

  I’m thinking of a ten-digit integer whose digits are all distinct. It happens that the number formed by the first _n_ of them is divisible by _n_ for each _n_ from 1 to 10. What is my number?

*OPTION B:*  Our school’s puzzle-club meets in one of the schoolrooms every Friday after school.

  Last Friday, one of the members said, “I’ve hidden a list of numbers in this envelope that add up to the number of this room.” A girl said, “That’s obviously not enough information to determine the number of the room. If you told us the number of numbers in the envelope and their product, would that be enough to work them all out?”

  He (after scribbling for some time): “No.” She (after scribbling for some more time): “well, at least I’ve worked out their product.”

  What is the number of the school room we meet in?”

*OPTION C:*  My key-rings are metal circles of diameter about two inches. They are all linked together in a strange jumble, so that try as I might, I can’t tell any pair from any other pair.

  However, I _can_ tell some triple from other triples, even though I’ve never been able to distinguish left from right. What are the possible numbers of key-rings in this jumble?

*NO purchase necessary to enter, win or claim a Prize. Contest open only to eligible legal residents of the 48 contiguous U.S. and D.C. who are at least 18. Void in Alaska, Hawaii, Puerto Rico and where prohibited. Official Rules found at *_http://blog.pizzahut.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Pi-Day-Rules-FINAL-03-03-16-2.pdf_


----------



## cda (Mar 15, 2016)

And the answers are??


----------

